# Alcohol free in Satwa..!!



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello guys,
sorry for the delay in posting...and sorry IBkiss for not mentioning your chosen venue until now..but as you know I have been travelling...
IBkiss chose the "Mini Chinese" in Satwa for last Saturdays get together...
we had a few last minute cancellations so only four of us sat down together,
seated at the table,
Sherry,
IBkiss,
Markfromuk,
and your's truely....

The Mini Chinese is...
in Satwa,
easy to find,
yellow, 

 really it was not too bad...
I had Tom yum, and a sort of pad thai, which was really yummy, despite the presence of tinned mushrooms  yep they were really tinned..
considering it was Sherry's second restaurant in four hours, I do not remember too much left of a sizzler on her plate..mark did a good job on his sizzler too, and IBkiss introduced me to American chow mein for the first time..which was surprisingly good ..
so the food was decent in my opinion, portions were large, and good value for money...
atmosphere was a little lacking though...service with a smile it was not either...and decor was chosen with .."easy to clean" as a priority I imagine..
all in all it was just average...
we did a little vote afterwards and it scored 6.5 out of 10, so perhaps we are spoiled with what's on offer in Dubai because thats not a bad score....
anyway good job IBkiss, it did what it said on the package...

Oregano's media city was suggested as the next venue...and it was also suggested that we go back to lunch-time on Friday as it seems to suit people better...the numbers at the table on Saturday would support this..
Maybe we can get a few of the regulars back...??? 
So Friday May 4th 1.30pm...:clap2:
Table for ten perhaps :hungry:...never too early to confirm, but last minute cancellations are a real bore...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

RedMac said:


> ...chose the "Mini Chinese"
> 
> ...had Tom yum
> ...a sort of pad thai
> ...American chow mein


Why go to a "Chinese" restaurant and order all non-Chinese dishes ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I came across an interesting website the other day - iliveinafryingpan.com

Don't let the name put you off 


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ccr said:


> Why go to a "Chinese" restaurant and order all non-Chinese dishes ?


Because.....
I wanted to....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hello guys,
> sorry for the delay in posting...and sorry IBkiss for not mentioning your chosen venue until now..but as you know I have been travelling...
> IBkiss chose the "Mini Chinese" in Satwa for last Saturdays get together...
> we had a few last minute cancellations so only four of us sat down together,
> ...


Ok ... joe ,its noted !!!  :tongue1:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So Friday May 4th 1.30pm...:clap2:


All of a sudden its so quiet !!! :confused2:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> All of a sudden its so quiet !!! :confused2:


Yes...not exactly turning people away......or perhaps I am...
Alcohol free had a good run....I will start another thread...
the " gentle art of sandwich making "..... or.....an evening sharing outdated calendars....something along those lines....
watch this space...:clap2:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

would suggest that there are a lot better options then Oreganos. Its not bad but not worth a trip. Try Smiling BKK on al Wasl. You will feel like you have had alcohol just sitting in there!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Try Smiling BKK on al Wasl. You will feel like you have had alcohol just sitting in there!


Seconding that, it's a great place.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I also tried Appa Kadai in the Marina today. Absolutly proper and felt like I was in a cafe in Malaysia! Meal serves on a banana leaf. I'll try to post a photo.... Only 14 AED and very tasty!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

*properness!*

here it is....


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> would suggest that there are a lot better options then Oreganos. Its not bad but not worth a trip. Try Smiling BKK on al Wasl. You will feel like you have had alcohol just sitting in there!


Thanks BJ....'choice was made a couple of weeks ago by Sherry....I have been a few times in Jebel ali and it was pretty good...very good I would say to be honest..we will keep your suggestion in mind...
come on guys...:clap2:
do I really have to go through this every two weeks...?..
After the turn-out in Satwa the rules have changed...

If I don't get four confirmed attendees for Friday by 12 midnight tonight.....I'm calling it off.... 
And you will have nowhere to go for your Brunch...
You have been warned...:boxing:
Last call...no alcohol....


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi There, 
My husband and I have just arrived from the US, and would love to join your brunch tomorrow if it is still happening. If this is ok, could you please tell me again where it is being held? I understand it is at 1:30 tomorrow, is that correct? Thanks!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

KC1 said:


> Hi There,
> My husband and I have just arrived from the US, and would love to join your brunch tomorrow if it is still happening. If this is ok, could you please tell me again where it is being held? I understand it is at 1:30 tomorrow, is that correct? Thanks!!



:clap2:
Huge response to my last post....

Ok ...we have three almost confirmed...KC1 just pm me to confirm, of course it is ok...the more the merrier.. or in this case ..three is definitely not a crowd...
the restaurant is in Media city it is called Oregano's..nice little place...mostly Italian food....Tropicano...please pm me also....
I know there are a few stragglers out there...come along and say hi..
I will send confirmees my mobile number so we can make contact when we get there...:hungry:
see you all tomorrow..!!!


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK I just tried to PM, so hopefully it worked.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

It was a pleasure meeting all of the gang !!! .... including Tropicana and the dance event later on with KC1 ....... :=)))


----------

